# Chaos Quarter: Wrath of the Hegemons -Desperate war against genetic supremacists



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

NEW RELEASE!

Book four of the series, CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS:

Once before Rex Vahl tangled with the Perfected Hegemony, a reclusive superpower of genetic supremacists so altered that some question if they're any longer human. He and his crew barely survived the experience. Even since then the threat of them has lurked in the back of his mind, growing... When ordered to make contract with the nations bordering Hegemon space, Rex is understandably hesitant, and expecting trouble for his crew. What he did not expect to find was a full-blown war of annihilation.

The Hegemons are no longer reclusive. In fact, now that the universe knows who they are, they have done a complete one-eighty and launched invasions of the only neighboring nations capable of resisting them: the Achaean Confederacy, and Valhalla Free State. Worlds have been conquered, billions have died, and now Rex finds himself and his crew right in the middle of it. When an attempt to rescue an Achaean ship ends with them all trapped on a besieged world, Rex must throw in with his new allies to try and find a way out. Outnumbered and cut-off, desperate options are all they have left. A victory could turn the tide of the entire war, but a defeat could cripple the last military forces of these beleaguered nations, leaving the whole galaxy open to invasion. But what choice remains? Their enemy takes no prisoners, only exterminates and replaces. Against such a foe what else can Rex do but risk it all challenging the wrath of the Hegemons...

Chaos Quarter: Wrath of the Hegemons

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XZPC4TB


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're fighting a desperate war against genetic supremacists, where loosing means extermination...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, now available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

NEW RELEASE!

Book four of the series, CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS:

Once before Rex Vahl tangled with the Perfected Hegemony, a reclusive superpower of genetic supremacists so altered that some question if they're any longer human. He and his crew barely survived the experience. Even since then the threat of them has lurked in the back of his mind, growing... When ordered to make contract with the nations bordering Hegemon space, Rex is understandably hesitant, and expecting trouble for his crew. What he did not expect to find was a full-blown war of annihilation.

The Hegemons are no longer reclusive. In fact, now that the universe knows who they are, they have done a complete one-eighty and launched invasions of the only neighboring nations capable of resisting them: the Achaean Confederacy, and Valhalla Free State. Worlds have been conquered, billions have died, and now Rex finds himself and his crew right in the middle of it. When an attempt to rescue an Achaean ship ends with them all trapped on a besieged world, Rex must throw in with his new allies to try and find a way out. Outnumbered and cut-off, desperate options are all they have left. A victory could turn the tide of the entire war, but a defeat could cripple the last military forces of these beleaguered nations, leaving the whole galaxy open to invasion. But what choice remains? Their enemy takes no prisoners, only exterminates and replaces. Against such a foe what else can Rex do but risk it all challenging the wrath of the Hegemons...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Four new five-star reviews!  Rollicking military scifi adventure, CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS.  Available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a space opera that doesn't disappoint?  Watch a crew of cast-offs, on the far end of explored space, team up with two beleaguered nations in a longshot attempt to stop a genocidal superpower of genetic supremacists from overunning the galaxy.  Pulse-pounding, pulp-inspired scifi adventure!  CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available as an e-book on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Nine five-star reviews!  4.9 Amazon rating.  A besieged nation and a crew of cast-offs take on a genocidal superpower in this rolicking, space opera adventure.  CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Tired of the doom and gloom?  Looking for a fun escape?  Try this rollicking, space opera adventure.  A crew of intelligence agents discover a war the universe never knew off, only to get caught up in it.  Forced to ally with people they've never met, they have to find a way to defeat overwhelming odds, and escape to inform the universe of a new enemy that could change the balance of power in the galaxy forever.  

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available from Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're on the far side of the universe, they've already been stretched to their limits, and now they face an overpowered enemy hell-bent on exterminating every 'primitive' human they find.  CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available of Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Keep an eye out for my latest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, available for pre-order on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Discount price!  For today only, $.99.  Rollicking, space opera adventure for a great price!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're fighting a desperate war against genetic supremacists, where loosing means extermination...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, now available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a space opera that doesn't disappoint?  Watch a crew of cast-offs, on the far end of explored space, team up with two beleaguered nations in a longshot attempt to stop a genocidal superpower of genetic supremacists from overunning the galaxy.  Pulse-pounding, pulp-inspired scifi adventure!  

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Sixteen reviews, 4.8 Amazon rating!  A besieged nation and a crew of cast-offs take on a genocidal superpower in this rolicking, space opera adventure.  CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

When commander Rex Vahl expected to go home, he found himself loaded with another mission, to the far end of known space.  He's been tasked to investigate an old enemy, The Perfected Hegemony, a reclusive superpower built on genetic engineering.  What he finds shocks him.  The Hegemons are no longer reclusive, in fact they've launched wars of extermination against weaker neighboring nations.  Caught up in the battle, Rex finds himself and his crew under siege on a doomed planet, desperately trying to escape from genetically engineered monsters of nightmare.  The only options left are audacious, but Rex is no stranger to such plans...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Second has worked hard to distance herself from the genetic supremacists who once engineered her to be their slave.  Between learning how to be human and learning how to survive in the Chaos Quarter, she's had a full plate.  So when the man she loves tells them they have to travel to her creators' backyard, she's understandably upset.  And when she comes face-to-face with her maker, and can't take the revenge she desires, Second will face the greatest challenge of her newfound humanity.

CHAOS QUARTER: RATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Alvadile has settled into the life of a Terran intelligence officer, and has survived everything the Chaos Quarter has thrown at them.  Now he faces a new challenge.  Not the genetic supremacists arrayed against them, he's dealt with those nutjobs before.  No, now the former nobleman must operate away from his friends, as a diplomat, across the galaxy from the nation he represents.  He's never done anything like this before, nor is he particularly good at being social, but if he fails his friends, and a planet of courageous Norsemen, will be crushed by an overpowering enemy.  Can Lucius pull it off?  See for yourllef in CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS.

Available of Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is used to being near-invulnerable, being a cyborg and all.  But when a new and powerful enemy puts him into the lowest state he's ever been, Jake has to adapt suddenly to being completely helpless, and completely dependent on another.  Worse still, the powerful enemy is coming for them again, and without his skills and intelligence his shipmates will behard pressed to survive...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Also keep an eye out for new new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order!


----------



## Doperis (Oct 22, 2020)

Previously, I did not like fiction, but now I even started to study genetic engineering)) So purely for myself, to take an interest, but still it is because of a book, very exciting. It's like watching a movie. If anyone is interested too, you can look here https://samplius.com/free-essay-examples/genetic-engineering/ for a few posts, I wanted to check some points. As I said that I didn't like fiction, I needed these essay examples to make sure that the logic in the book was correct. Everything is well thought out there!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Well I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I admit I had to keep some of the genetic engineering stuff basic, as I'm no scientist myself, but I do try hard to make them all enjoyable read.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"I loved this book! Lots of action with writing so crisp and vivid it felt like you were in the middle of each battle. I also loved that even though there were many action scenes there were just as many scenes where beloved characters and their relationships were developed and deepened. Can't wait to see what happens to Jake and Harlow and of course Rex and Second."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"David Welch. I love this guy's writing. This is the fourth installment of Chaos Quarter and one of the best. If you are a fan of space opera and planetary adventure do yourself a favour and start with the first instalment and keep going until you have read them all."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "One of my favorite scifi series I read in recent years! Very fun plot, relatable characters that you want to follow and of course really good writing style"

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I love this series. Never, ever gets boring. I always lol forward to the latest in this series. Looking forward to next book already."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available from Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I was beginning to worry there wouldn’t be another book in this series, which is on my “check every week” list. And yeah, I check every week. So, finally here! Took forever! I guess the good stuff takes a while to cook.

Just wanted to tell anyone checking reviews to invest the time in this series. This sci-fi author has done a really good job. Lot’s of action, good characterizations, etc."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "In this genre, Mr. Welch is at the top. Quality writing with an interesting storyline and intriguing well developed characters make for a thoroughly enjoyable series. The action is scientifically detailed and well executed. The interaction between characters is top notch. I hope there is more to come in this outstanding series!"

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 
" When Rex and crew to on a mission you can always count on 2 things...One, nothing is as easy as it is stated in the mission and two the calamities that follow will make you call deeper in love with all the characters. It is interesting how the author can weave the tail and include so much raw emotions from all the main characters. They all continue to be developed with great care. Thanks David for such a great read. I can't wait for the next adventure..."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Great action throughout the story interlaced with fun drama between the characters. The way the space battle was described you can picture it. Can't wait for next book, hope you don't take too long to get it out. "

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Pretty much read the whole book in a day. I too have been waiting for another book in this series...Will wait eagerly for the next one."

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're on the far side of the universe, they've already been stretched to their limits, and now they face an overpowered enemy hell-bent on exterminating every 'primitive' human they find. 

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available of Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're fighting a desperate war against genetic supremacists, where loosing means extermination...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, now available on Amazon. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

When commander Rex Vahl expected to go home, he found himself loaded with another mission, to the far end of known space. He's been tasked to investigate an old enemy, The Perfected Hegemony, a reclusive superpower built on genetic engineering. What he finds shocks him. The Hegemons are no longer reclusive, in fact they've launched wars of extermination against weaker neighboring nations. Caught up in the battle, Rex finds himself and his crew under siege on a doomed planet, desperately trying to escape from genetically engineered monsters of nightmare. The only options left are audacious, but Rex is no stranger to such plans...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Second has worked hard to distance herself from the genetic supremacists who once engineered her to be their slave. Between learning how to be human and learning how to survive in the Chaos Quarter, she's had a full plate. So when the man she loves tells them they have to travel to her creators' backyard, she's understandably upset. And when she comes face-to-face with her maker, and can't take the revenge she desires, Second will face the greatest challenge of her newfound humanity.

CHAOS QUARTER: RATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Alvadile has settled into the life of a Terran intelligence officer, and has survived everything the Chaos Quarter has thrown at them. Now he faces a new challenge. Not the genetic supremacists arrayed against them, he's dealt with those nutjobs before. No, now the former nobleman must operate away from his friends, as a diplomat, across the galaxy from the nation he represents. He's never done anything like this before, nor is he particularly good at being social, but if he fails his friends, and a planet of courageous Norsemen, will be crushed by an overpowering enemy. Can Lucius pull it off? See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS.

Available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited. New book in the series coming soon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi is used to being near-invulnerable, being a cyborg and all. But when a new and powerful enemy puts him into the lowest state he's ever been, Jake has to adapt suddenly to being completely helpless, and completely dependent on another. Worse still, the powerful enemy is coming for them again, and without his skills and intelligence his shipmates will behard pressed to survive...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited. 


Also, keep an eye out for the newest book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available of Amazon August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're fighting a desperate war against genetic supremacists, where loosing means extermination...

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a space opera that doesn't disappoint? Watch a crew of cast-offs, on the far end of explored space, team up with two beleaguered nations in a longshot attempt to stop a genocidal superpower of genetic supremacists from overunning the galaxy. Pulse-pounding, pulp-inspired scifi adventure! 

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Tired of the doom and gloom? Looking for a fun escape? Try this rollicking, space opera adventure. A crew of intelligence agents discover a war the universe never knew off, only to get caught up in it. Forced to ally with people they've never met, they have to find a way to defeat overwhelming odds, and escape to inform the universe of a new enemy that could change the balance of power in the galaxy forever. 

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available from Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're on the far side of the universe, they've already been stretched to their limits, and now they face an overpowered enemy hell-bent on exterminating every 'primitive' human they find. CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available of Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a space opera that doesn't disappoint? Watch a crew of cast-offs, on the far end of explored space, team up with two beleaguered nations in a longshot attempt to stop a genocidal superpower of genetic supremacists from overunning the galaxy. Pulse-pounding, pulp-inspired scifi adventure! 

CHAOS QUARTER: WRATH OF THE HEGEMONS, available on Amazon. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------

